# Is 38 really past it



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies 
Just wondering, would anyone want to use a 38 year olds eggs with which had 1 positive outcome out of two TX?
Freddy


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Freddy

I am not sure what you're saying - are you saying that you are offering donor eggs?


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Wrin

I'd like to egg share but but I'm past my sell by date just wondered what people who were waiting for a donor thought about it!

Freddy


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Freddy

When I went for a donor cycle, I requested a donor in her 20's.

The simple fact is when you spending  £7,500 on a cycle you really don't want to take chances on a donor that is past the 35 mark.

Its nothing personal but when you are my age, you simply want to give yourself the best odds and you don't want regrets by not demanding younger eggs.

Even though you have produced eggs and a beautiful daughter, most clinics still want 35 or younger because of the percentage of abnormal eggs.

Sorry to be so blunt but this is the other side of the argurement.


Odettex


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Freddy and all

It is a tricky one.  Your daughter is proof that your eggs can be great. Odette does however, raise a good point.  

I am just starting to look into DE and I have no idea how much it will cost and how much it will increase my chances.  I think most women who are looking at DE are so far along a road of disappointment that they want the best chance they can get.

That said, I am sure that many would still love to egg share with you.  I don't know how it works but do you have to be at the same clinic as each other?

I think it means your treatment is paid for by the recipient.  Anyway - I know I wouldn't rule you out because of age and I also think it is a wonderful thing to consider.  You would be helping someone soooo much.


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Girls 
Thanks for your replies,
Yes, I totally get where your all coming from and I know there is know guarantee what ever age so I suppose if it was me shelling out all that money then I would want only the best. But just before the TX for Ruby we were suppose to egg share but I couldn't give up smoking I was 36 and my eggs were OK to be doned then, I'm now a non smoker and feel my eggs are probably A1! It's a shame. 
Yes I would like to egg share I know how taboo all this is and awkward but if anyone would like to talk more pm me


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

I don't know how to pm you.  Can I check - are you saying that you'd like to have more tx and therefore so egg share?

Ta


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Wrin
Yes but not just yet, 
You can pm me by clicking on my name and then send me a personal message.
Freddy


----------

